# Avia vs DVE vs WOW



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Could any of you please tell me if any of the above calibration disks have test tones for a range of frequencies? If so, which specific version has it, since their are multiple of each. 

I need one to fully EQ my speakers and subwoofer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AVIA and DVE both have lots of sweeps and test tones. Im not sure about WOW but the before mentioned ones are alot more detailed with many more test patterns and such.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If I only could choose 1 of the 3, I would pick Avia. I would also throw Spears and Muncil into the mix of Video Calibration Discs as it is excellent as well. All would be quite good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

There are lots of website that have freely downloadable test tones that you can use with free software on any mac or PC to create your own test tone CD. Why not give that a shot?

Here's one: http://www.realtraps.com/test-cd.htm

As to the original question, I don't believe WOW has much in the way of audio tests. Very user-friendly for video tests, but lacking in the audio department.

Notwithstanding JJ's preference, I usually see people (and calibrators) express a preference for the DVE blu-ray, as having the most complete collection of materials they need for calibrations. (not 100% complete, but the best of the three) I believe it's more recent than Avia, as well, so has more current material. (The WOW disc is more recent still, but is lacking some of the test patterns that the hard core user will generally want to have on hand.)


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. I read a bunch of reviews and it seems as though the AVIA Guide to Home Theater disk has more audio settings available. I'll purchase that one.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Have all of these top options (Avia, DVE, Spears & Munsil, WOW) upgraded to Blu Ray yet? I know DVE and S/M have, but I don't know if I've seen the others in a new format. Just out of curiosity, really, but it can't hurt to know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I do believe that all have BluRays out now


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Owen Bartley said:


> Have all of these top options (Avia, DVE, Spears & Munsil, WOW) upgraded to Blu Ray yet? I know DVE and S/M have, but I don't know if I've seen the others in a new format. Just out of curiosity, really, but it can't hurt to know.


WOW is BR-only, AFAIK.

But yes, all are available in BR now. I've had DVE on Blu-ray for a couple of years now, and Spears & Munsil BR on my Amazon wish list for a while. (not a huge rush to get it since I already have both DVE and WOW). I don't know if I'll bother picking up Avia... I have the DVD version and really hated the usability, and IIRC, I read they didn't change much going to BR.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

KalaniP said:


> WOW is BR-only, AFAIK.


It is on both DVD and BD as I have both.


----------

